

Lenovo Denies Me Windows 7 SP1 Unless I Pay $170 - zoltandulac
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tb2_o0omeXk
So, I tried to install Windows 7 SP1 on my Lenovo G560, but the update says I need to update my Graphics Driver. Tried to do that, but Intel's update says I need to go through the vendor. When I went to Lenovo's support site, it didn't have the latest driver, so I called Lenovo. They said they I had to pay $120-$179 to get the update (!) even though there is an update for the driver from Intel and it's Lenovo's fault I cannot upgrade. My conversation is in this video (if I sound angry, it's because I am). Anyone know if there is anything else I can do? Is this standard practice? Am I overreacting?
======
ShaneOG
Answer here:
[http://forums.lenovo.com/t5/Windows-7-Discussion/Windows-7-S...](http://forums.lenovo.com/t5/Windows-7-Discussion/Windows-7-SP-1-Now-
Available/td-p/380341/page/6)

